
Hack the Harvester - chrisbennet
https://industryhack.com/challenges/hack-the-harvester/
======
chrisbennet
_" We invite all hackers, designers and forest machine enthusiasts to hack the
harvester. We will take you to a visit to the Ponsse’s manufacturing factory,
show harvesters in action and provide you with different APIs and data sets
from the forest machines and the maintenance process. Now, Ponsse wants to
build a community of tech startups and talented developers with whom co-
operation can be continued."_

OP here: The "Thriving black market of John Deere tractor hacking" thread
reminded me of something a (woodsman) relative mentioned. He said that the new
tree harvesting machines were all computers and fiber optics (networks I
suppose). Since I'm a "the computer nerd" in my family, he wondered if fixing
that sort of thing was in my wheelhouse.

